# Lump on Beau



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I noticed a couple of months ago a lump in Beau near his tail on his back. It was very hard and felt different than some of the others. I didnt thnk to much of it but then last night when I was scratching him, I noticed there was some black spots on it and looked kind of scabby. So I started thinking a couple of days ago there was a wet spot there but I didnt think to much about it because it was wet out in the grass and he had been outside, but now I wonder if it was the lump bursting open. I cut alittle bit of the hair away from it and some of the scab came off but I left the rest of it even though it was attached to the fur and not the sore. So I am taking him to the vet tomorrow. 
My question to yall is "Does anyone have any idea what it could be and is it something I should be really worried about? The lump hasnt gotten any smaller or ozing anything else, so I just dont know. I would take a picture of it but you really cant see anything because it is just a lump under the skin. 
Wish us luck tomorrow. :crossfing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am glad you hae the vet appointment. Not sure what it could be right opff. Sounds like it is good that it isn;t getting any bigger. Prayers for you and Beau.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish you and Beau the best of luck tomorrow. I have no idea what it would be. I hope it's nothing to serious...maybe a cyst or something?


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Better safe than sorry...the money spent at the vet will put your mind at ease and with prayers from all of us here I hope it is money spent for nothing more than easing your mind and not finding anything serious. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Beau, hope it is nothing serious, give him a hug and kiss from SS, Prayers for you and Beau at the vet tomorrow. Keep us posted


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Boy, I know how worrisome those lumps and bumps can be. Hope it is nothing to worry over. Will watch to see the report. Sending prayes and good thoughts for you old man.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope it is nothing also but it scares me because it is so hard and it does stick up and doesnt move. It is almost the size of a golf ball. In the last couple of days he hasnt had any energy and fell today walking. His feet just went out from under him and he would get back up. He just laid there for about 1/2 hr and then stumbled getting up. He then had alot of trouble getting up a few minutes ago and stuggled to stand. I had to help him up and hold him until he got his footing and steady. He then walked really slow. And the weight issue has picked back up even with less food being given and not even eating all of it at every meal. I just am at my wits end on what to do for him to help him lose the weight with his health problems and not being to exercise with his heart problems. He gets his short little walk in the evening but that is it. I try to get him to run playing ball but he wont run and just walks to get it. I tried to get him into the pool but he couldnt walk up the steps. He struggled to get up one and wouldnt move, so I dont know what I am going to do.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I hope it is nothing also but it scares me because it is so hard and it does stick up and doesnt move. It is almost the size of a golf ball. In the last couple of days he hasnt had any energy and fell today walking. His feet just went out from under him and he would get back up. He just laid there for about 1/2 hr and then stumbled getting up. He then had alot of trouble getting up a few minutes ago and stuggled to stand. I had to help him up and hold him until he got his footing and steady. He then walked really slow. And the weight issue has picked back up even with less food being given and not even eating all of it at every meal. I just am at my wits end on what to do for him to help him lose the weight with his health problems and not being to exercise with his heart problems. He gets his short little walk in the evening but that is it. I try to get him to run playing ball but he wont run and just walks to get it. I tried to get him into the pool but he couldnt walk up the steps. He struggled to get up one and wouldnt move, so I dont know what I am going to do.


I know how you feel, Charlie is the same, I try to get him a walk every night, just a short one, but he's exhausted by the time we get home. The weight loss is at a stop right now, Charlie won't run he just waddles, hope the vet will have some answers for you tomorrow.
Charlie is going in on Tuesday.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Carol, I will put you and Beau in my prayers this evening. Hang in there and be strong. Start taking photos in a bathroom or something where you can control the lighting so you get the same photo each time. Take a photo every 2-3 days just to watch what it does.

I have to say, scabbing is a good thing! I know with things like mast cell tumors, they just do not scab and are open and ozzy. So hang onto that thought and please let us know as soon as you can what is going on.

Big Hugs to you both!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

We'll be thinking of you both tomorrow and looking for good news.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It sounds like what is called "stud dog tail". Although it can occur in both females and neutered males. There is a sebaceous gland near the base of the tail in both dogs and cats that sometimes becomes over-active and/or infected. If there is no underlying cause then it is usually treated with drying shampoos, and sometimes short term steroids and antibiotics.


I just read your second post, Carol. I am glad you are taking him to the vet. The lumps near the tail, hopefully, are simply cysts or infected sebaceous glands, and may or may not have anything to do with his difficulty getting up. I will keep you both in my prayers for a simple answer and swift recovery.​


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We are keeping paws crossed and tails wagging in the hope that the vet has some answers for you tomorrow and good news about Beau.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carol...We will be keeping you and Beau in our prayers..... Please keep us posted....


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Great suggestion to take photo's...when I was nursing an injured puppy a few months ago and feeling like things were all for nothing one of the vets that came to see her suggested using a video camera to document her movements and compare them over time...if Beau is having trouble it may help document things for you as well. Good luck and let us know...prayers and best wishes!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Beau.....I will be thinking of you Carol and sending prayers that it will be something easily treated. I am so sorry he was having problems getting up. Please let us know what the Vet says......best wishes to Beau....feel better soon. :smooch:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Carol
Give Beau Daisly and Charlie's love and hugs from me.
I have only just picked up on the thread as i had a busy weekend Ray was chopping wood and thought he would try chopping his thumb !!!! so it was the hospital but he is ok and he got out of washing up.!!!!

Keep us informed please Carol.



Maggie
XXX for Beau.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep us posted. Tucker has had a lump in a similar location and we were told to just watch it for any changes.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Carol...will be thinking about you today, and prayers for you and Beau...hope it's something simple to be treated with an antibiotic and he will be feeling good as new soon!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope that as PG said, it is just a sebaceous cyst. I'm keeping you and Beau in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

HI Carol,

Taya has a lump at the base of her tail. She has other ones all over her body. They are hard, under the skin. Usually they are "just there" but sometimes they fester up and ooze...drain... and even pop and leave a crater. The one on her tail is big...the others are tip of finger size.

After getting several of them removed, the vet came to the conclusion that in each case they were sebaceous cysts. There is a big word for it. The one at the base of her tail never goes down. Others actually disappear.

I worry about Taya but so far so good. Maybe Beau's will be a sebaceous cyst too...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> HI Carol,
> 
> Taya has a lump at the base of her tail. She has other ones all over her body. They are hard, under the skin. Usually they are "just there" but sometimes they fester up and ooze...drain... and even pop and leave a crater. The one on her tail is big...the others are tip of finger size.
> 
> ...


 
Was the big word for it supracaudal gland infection?


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Epithelial cyst?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Carol, sending good thoughts and hugs for you and Beau today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well our appt is for 10:40. He is not feeling to well and was outside and just threw up. He threw up his cookie and a bunch of water and it was green. He is acting normal and even wanted me to throw the ball for him but of course he just walked over to it and then walked away. I know about some of the cysts because of he has several of them but this one feels differently than the others.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good thoughts coming to you! hope all goes well today!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope evreything goes well and I hope Beau feels better soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck at the vet today Carol! Sending positive thoughts that this is nothing serious and Beau will be feeling better soon!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Prayers for Beau that everything is OK.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Warm thoughts and prayers for You and Beau. I'll be looking for an update. Stay strong.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm hoping and praying that you and Beau got some good news!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sending Beau lots of hugs....you too! Please let us know how it goes. (Of course, I'm still reading through this thread. Maybe you already have).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We have our paws crossed for good news for Beau!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep us updated please.....prayers headed your way.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Carol-any update on Beau from your vet visit today?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Could it be a wart?.We'll keep yr boy in our prayers and hope it's nothing serious!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well we are back. Hopefully it is good news. He is putting him on antibiotics for 2 weeks to make sure it is a cyst. It does show a head and is draining. Also we are to put warm compresses on it and using Oxy 5. Hopefully that will make it start draining. It is in an area that he cant lick so I dont have to worry about him licking it off. He said if it doesnt go down or changes in looks to bring him back in. He doesnt want to have to put him under light sedation to try and get a good sample or remove it because of Beau's health problems. I have attached some pictures for you can see it. It looks HUGE now that it has been shaved around it. Pictures doent do it justice. It looks like a golf ball under the skin.
It took us so long at the vet because they had an emergency come in and the dog was critical so we waited till they get her stable. Dont know if she Ms Page is going to make it. She was hit by a car and had internal damage. So pray for her. She is an Australian cattle dog.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sounds like good news! I'm a picker & would have already tried to get a good squeeze on it! (i know, bad bad bad!)

I'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

hopefully the antibiotics will clean this up.. It almost looks like a human Boil... Dont know if dogs could get them???? Will keep beau in our prayers.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope everything will be OK with Beau........ and that poor Ms Page.......praying for her too. GET WELL SOON BEAU!!!!!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update...will continue with thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery and extra prayers for the Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad to hear it is probably a cyst...give him lots of hugs, and stop snickering at his shaved backside  I'm also a picker and probably by now would have tried to squeeze it as well...us pickers know not to do it, but are just overcome by something in us saying "go on, it will help speed things up"..LOL

That poor cattle dog, will be praying for it..animals are just so pitiful when hurt or sick since they can't talk. 

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Carol...thinking of Beau...get well buddy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sm trying not to mess with it but the vet said after using the hot compress to try and squeeze it to see if anything will come out. When the vet squeezed it he got some waxy gunk and it stopped as soon as he quit squeezing. Not my favorite job to squeeze pimples.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ewwww....I'm eating lunch!!! good luck with that!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I sm trying not to mess with it but the vet said after using the hot compress to try and squeeze it to see if anything will come out. When the vet squeezed it he got some waxy gunk and it stopped as soon as he quit squeezing. Not my favorite job to squeeze pimples.


This is potentially good news, as when an exudate is "waxy" as you describe it is usually a cyst. Continued prayers for the result to be simple and the recovery swift.

Also for Ms. Page - I am very fond of the ACD that I show and hate to think of another in serious trouble.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Get well Beau! Hang in there Carol, this too will pass. As PG said a waxy substance/sebum is usually good news as it is sebaceous in nature.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck Beau and Carol! I hope it improves quickly.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Beau! He's been through so much!!! I'm glad to hear that it is probably a cyst. These Goldens seem to get so many lumps & bumps... Thanks for the update.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn and Holly are sending lots of kisses for Beau - and a big hug from me. Hope the meds work quickly for your boy.

Fingers crossed for Ms Page too


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh that looks sore...poor Beau...happy to hear for now it appears to be a cyst...phew


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad Beau has nothing worse than a bare butt. He and Nikki can swap pictures of their shave jobs.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Dr.Caryn to the rescue! HAHA...sorry I was right...or I *could* be right. It does look like a cyst...or a 'pimple'. I hope he's ok...Maddie goes into the vet today too! Just some shots and a few questions on her hips.

I hope Beau is ok!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just read the thread. I hope he's doing better today. It looks like something Sam had years ago and was harmless. Prayers for Beau and the vet emergency pup.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like goo news. Oh, and KayCee is also on the shaved butt list--an area the size of a saucer is shaved just above her tail!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a picker, I would have already been digging at it.  It sounds good that you got a waxy substance out of it. That is typical of a sebaceous gland cyst, and back by the tail is a common location. This one may be larger because the hole may have been plugged and the secretion may have been building up for awhile before it would be noticeable under all that hair. Keep us posted, but it sounds good from what you have described so far.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you and Beau in our prayers.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad it looks like it is not serious. Beau is in our thoughts and prayers, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry I was late reading the thread. I'm glad to hear that the news wasn't too bad. Good luck to you and Beau and give him a hug from me for having to bear that ugly thing on his handsome body LOL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would already has squeezed the heck,out of it,lol!.
Happy,it's nothing bad!.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so glad it is just a cyst. Now for it to drain and not need anything else. Sending pawsitive thoughts from Samson & Delilah and myself.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Carol, I'm so glad to hear the good news!! Poor bear-butted Beau has been through a lot, so it's a relief to know this is minor and should hopefully clear up relatively soon! Give that boy a big hug from me!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I have been putting compresses on it and nothing waxy has been coming out of it, just watery stuff so I guess that is just as good. He doesnt like me squeezing it and keeps rolling over so I cant reach it. If I roll him back over he rolls back and looks at me like "leave me the heck alone already and that hurts."


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carol, glad it's nothing serious, I'm a picker too..LOL, give him a big hug from his SS


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

No squeezing(unless your vet told you to) and no picking. keep the warm compresses coming. and also kisses from Roxy


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad it doesn't sound to serious. Sending happy thoughts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So happy to read your post with some sounding like what is good news! I am sure it is very sore when you squeeze it. It sure does look just like a huge boil in a human! I so hope with the warm compresses, it will drain and feel better real soon! Please give Beau an extra big hug from all of us here at our house!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad to hear it is nothing serious. Poor Beau, I hope things clear up quickly.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Carol
I am glad it was good news for Beau 
He sounds just like Meg get over one thing then something else.
Maggie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope Beau is feeeling a bit better today, glad to hear it's nothing serious.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope Beau is feeling better today - sending him some big hugs


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah for Beau!! I'm a picker too and I get those same looks.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I read your update yesterday, but had to log off before I had a chance to post a reply...
I'm so glad to hear that this doesn't seem to be serious! That's great news! Poor baby, though - that has to be uncomfortable. 
Sending him healing thoughts...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is being very stubborn in letting me put the warm compresses on it and squeezing it. He keeps rolling over on me. But I am getting alittle worried because it is getting really red on the top of it. 
The vets office called me to check on him and make sure he was doing ok. I asked her about Ms Page that came in while I was there yesterday. And she said unfortunately she lost her fight. He owners had to put her down because of the damage. Prayers for her family in their time of sadness.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's sad.....poor Ms Page


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Carol, could you put the warm compress on and wrap an ace bandage around to keep it in place? sending kissses to Beau from Roxy and I. Denise


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well Beau is going back to the vet tomorrow morning. I have been putting the warm compresses on it and it is not getting any smaller. In fact it looks worse and red. He has been getting tha antibiotics and in fact the lump has gotten hard and nothing coming out of it. I stopped at the vet to pick up his thyroid meds and the vet tech told me not to squeeze it if it has become hard but still use the compresses. They are probably going to lance it. Since he cant have any go under any anistethia they are going to give him a local and a pain shot to do it. She said he is so good that it should be ok. His appt is for 10 am so I will probably post early in the am or after the appt. Wish us luck. I feel really nervous and scared for him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well Beau is going back to the vet tomorrow morning. I have been putting the warm compresses on it and it is not getting any smaller. In fact it looks worse and red. He has been getting tha antibiotics and in fact the lump has gotten hard and nothing coming out of it. I stopped at the vet to pick up his thyroid meds and the vet tech told me not to squeeze it if it has become hard but still use the compresses. They are probably going to lance it. Since he cant have any go under any anistethia they are going to give him a local and a pain shot to do it. She said he is so good that it should be ok. His appt is for 10 am so I will probably post early in the am or after the appt. Wish us luck. I feel really nervous and scared for him.


Good Luck Beau, hugs and kisses from SS


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Owie...that looks like it hurts. Poor Beau! Hopefully the vet will be able to fix him up. I bet when they lance it, even though that sounds bad, it will relieve the pressure in there and Beau will get some relief.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well--hope everything is on the upswing for Beau--just read the whole thread--anxiously waiting for some good news!

Hugs to you and Beau!

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Big guy..... Hugs and kisses from MO.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Carol, I can't believe I missed this thread!! I will hold good thoughts for your vet appt. tomorrow and hope all goes well. Sloppy kisses from Sienna for Beau to feel better!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. He is usually so calm about everything but just me touching it has his squirming and looking at me with such sadness. So I dont mess with it to much.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing everything you can...hopefully the procedure will bring an end to this and Beau will be on the road to recovery. Best of luck to both of you...please post an update when you can.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck at the vets! poor guy-give him a big hug from me & the girls!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Luck Beau


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well we just got back from the vet and it was a big waste of time. He looked at the lump and said it would not do any good to lance it because it would come right back. Without putting him under he couldnt remove the sac that is in there and it swell right back up. But while feeling it, he said he feels a sac and a lump under it. So if anything can be done we have to do an ekg and find out if he would be able to have the surgery and be put under. If he can they would remove the sac and lump and send it out for biopsy. In the meantime he said just to keep putting the compresses but not to squeeze it. He feels that it may burst on its own and go back down. 
I dont know what to do because he is prone to seizures at lengthy vet stays and with his bad heart it would be risky. But I know the lump bothers him. I am just at a loss. So hubby and I are going to talk about it tonight and discuss what would be best for Beau.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Carol, would Beau be calm enough to have surgery with an epidural anesthetic considering where the lump is? Bailey never would, but Cam would just lie quietly. Do they ever do that with dogs? What a dilema...I feel for you. These old guy problems sure tug at our emotions. Hugs to you and Beau...and the two buddies.

Margaret


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He said that it would not work for all that they would have to do. I asked him about doing a local and he said if they were just going to lance it, it would be ok but lancing would not make it go away.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Good luck with the decision making...we've just been down that road in the past week, and it's no fun. Having made the decision I'm much calmer. You'll be in my thoughts constantly...Cam and Beau have some very similar problems.

Margaret


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't understand that. Why did they not lance it and relieve his discomfort while you make a decision about how to proceed? That is just making him sore and irritated, the poor thing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know. I was kind of upset because the vet tech said we could lance it to relieve some of the fluid. My vet is afraid that anything procedure done to him will bring on a seizure or cause his heart rate to go dangerously high. The last time he had to have something done, his heart rate went up to almost 300 bpm. The vet was worried that he would have a heart attack. And had to give him valuim to calm him down. I think it is more of a caution thing. I am putting the compress on it and he doesnt lay on it so it doesnt have pressure being put on it except when I tried to squeeze it. He isnt messing with it, so it might not be bothering him as much as it looks like it does. 
I have to trust him on this because he loves him alot and wouldnt want to do anything that could cause him to seize or have a heart attack.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh Carol poor Beau because Meg had her spleen removed anything she had done after that i had to be careful as well but one time he sprayed her foot with like a freeze spray and she just lay there and let him do what he had to.
I thought since you got rid of the fountain his seizures were getting better now !!!! keep us updated on Beau Daisy and Charlie send there love to Beau.

Maggie


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Carol
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Beau. Let him get well quickly.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

His seizures have gotten better but stress can also bring them on. The last time he was at the hospital having a small procedure he had a seizure that night. And so I worry anything like putting him under will bring them on. And each seizure that he has had they keep getting stronger and worse and it seems like he has alot more trouble coming out of them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poor Beau I know how he feels he just can't catch a break. I think I would hav to go with the vet from what we have talked in the past about him. H really seems to care about Beau and his health and doesn;t want to put him under strain. Thoughts and prayers still going out to Beau.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sorry I've missed this thread Carol. I'll be praying for you and Beau. Hopefully it goes away on it's own soon.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Carol, Sounds like you're still agonising. Cam's neurologist used a combination of drugs during anesthetic . It included quite a high dose of valium(to prevent seizures), and of morphine. I wonder if your own vet could talk to a neurologist and ask for a protocol which would respect Beau's medical history. Is there a reason he couldn't have valium over several days to allow a procedure without so much risk of seizure or heart attack?

It's so tough making these decisions...some days I wish someone could decide for me, but I wouldn't be happy with that either. I wish you and Beau peace, and happier days.

Margaret


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> His seizures have gotten better but stress can also bring them on. The last time he was at the hospital having a small procedure he had a seizure that night. And so I worry anything like putting him under will bring them on. And each seizure that he has had they keep getting stronger and worse and it seems like he has alot more trouble coming out of them.


Oh poor Beau i really hoped he was getting better after that fountain went give him hugs from us.

Maggie


----------



## Ajmal (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi...My golden, Zoei, has a very similar lump on her hind quarter (left side next to her tail). I was curious what the result was for Beau. Zoei's lump actually got to be pretty large (half way between a golf ball and a tennis ball). It eventually "popped" on it's own. Now there is a hole and the fluid has been draining from it. We are currently overseas and don't have access to a descent vet. There is basically one guy that claims he is a vet, but I don't trust him. Will this heal on it's own? The "vet" wants to surgically remove it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

AJ


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ajmal said:


> Hi...My golden, Zoei, has a very similar lump on her hind quarter (left side next to her tail). I was curious what the result was for Beau. Zoei's lump actually got to be pretty large (half way between a golf ball and a tennis ball). It eventually "popped" on it's own. Now there is a hole and the fluid has been draining from it. We are currently overseas and don't have access to a descent vet. There is basically one guy that claims he is a vet, but I don't trust him. Will this heal on it's own? The "vet" wants to surgically remove it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> AJ


Until you find someone you can trust to look at this I will try and keep that area clean as possible. It almost sounds as if Zoei had an abscess that broke open.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau's broke up and we kept it clean and dry and cleaned it everyday. It healed on it's own and still has a little lump there but nothing like it was before. The lump is about the size of a pea and hard but doesnt bother him at all when I touch it. Hope her's heals as well as his did. If it was me, I would wait on the surgery, to see how it heals on it own. Good luck

Sorry, I just noticed that it is your first posting with us. Hello and Welcome!! We would love to see pictures of your sweet girl. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sending you and Beau good positive thoughts and hugs from Simon and me.


----------



## Ajmal (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome...I just wanted to give a brief update. The hole has healed up. I'm trying to keep it clean, but afraid to wash the area. I don't want to open it back up. The drainage continued for about two days. I would move it around and squeeze as much out as I could. She didn't seem to mind too much. Towards the end, she would start to roll over a little, but I think that was more due to the topical wound than the sac and the fluid. The fluid (as I saw elsewhere) was clear to slighly beige in color and some wide grain like pieces were also in the discharge. It has healed up decently, but I noticed a little blood again today. I'm hoping that it will be even better by the end of the week. Luckily it's next to her tail and she can't get to it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau had that same stuff coming out of his too. It is ok and she is probably alittle sore from you messing with it and wants you to leave it alone. Beau did that same thing and finally I just kept it clean and it healed. It did take a long time to heal and he did have alittle bit of blood come out and finally after the 2nd time of opening it back up it finally healed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

His falling is very concerning also. He's in my prayers. Let us know.


----------

